# Idea for 06-07 snoplwing...



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was thinking about after a snow fall going around and seeing how other lots look or maybe what time they were done.Then send out a letter right away and ask how the service was and offer a estimate for next seasons plowing.
This way its fresh in their mine.
Any thoughts.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Can't hurt. Keep track of who does not respond and then get them again in the fall.


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*good idea*

I have had the same thoughts. Seems like a good idea to me, think I will give it a shot also.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah sounds like a good idea. Just be sure to include that you do the lot right next to it, and how good it looks when your done compared to theirs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just have to wait no snow for 3weeks now. high today was 63 in Buffalo


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*no snow*

yeah we haven't had any snow for a couple weeks either. Hard to make $$$ with per push and hourlies. What is worse, we have recieved about 1/2 inch of rain here, snow piles are very harc, gonna be hard to stack next snow fall.


----------



## trinitygrove (Nov 22, 2004)

I always do that but in a different way, Ive landed a few accounts by doing this, the gas station near my work was never done on time, so we talked during the winter last year and it is now my account, she was hesitant on paying the extra money, but she is quite the happy person now. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS have business cards on you, it has always worked better for me to show up in person, if you send a letter it might get tossed. Although anything that you would do would be better than doing nothing.
Go for the gold!


----------

